# False Trace ?



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

I made a batch of soap and the lye went down to between 70-80 and the oils the same. I couldn't get it to trace for nothing. Finally it seemed to be tracing so I added the scent. 
Stirred it more and then poured it into the mold. This morning, it's still liquid. Help!!!
What can I do at this point?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

If this happens to you again, place your soap pot in hot water to help keep the temperature up ... and invest in a stick blender!!

Post the recipe you used so we can rule that out as a problem.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

As Cindi said, you need a stick blender. Also, if it had a high olive oil content, it may be slower to trace.

Is it possible you miscalculated you ingredients? You can dump it in a crockpot, and cook it on low for a while, and see if it will start to firm up a bit. If that doesn't work, I don't know.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I'd hot process it. Your OP states a prime way to get false trace. Dump the whole thing in a crockpot set on high. When it starts to melt around the outside give it a good arm- workout stir to combine. Cook until it looks like old vaseline. Stir it again really well. Then glop it back into your mold. You will not be able to pour it. Squash into the mold, throw a towel or something over the top, then bang it pretty hard on the counter. This will settle the soap in the mold and get rid of air bubbles. Once it is cooled off, cut and set out to dry.


----------



## mountainlaurel (Mar 5, 2010)

I have a stick blender. I've used this recipe for years and I must have made a measuring mistake. It partially solidified in the mold but most of the oils floated to the top. I got rid of it. And resolved to pay more attention to what I am doing. A whole batch of soap wasted is not good


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

On your next batch, don't let your oil temps get down much lower than about 100ÂºF. I use room temp lye almost exclusively. Yes, I do use a thermometer. Cheap investment to save wasting expensive oils.
Is your scale accurate? 5 quarters should weigh 1 oz.


----------

